# Plague Furnace



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Would someone be able to tell me how many plague monk bases this thing takes up in a unit? I'm trying to size my plague monk unit accordingly. 

So, how many bases wide is it and how many bases deep is it?

Thanks.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

15

it's 3x5

this post is longer than 10 characters


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> 15
> 
> it's 3x5
> 
> this post is longer than 10 characters


Thanks! Rep for you!

Edit: Apparently I've given you too much rep lately.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Crimzzen said:


> Thanks! Rep for you!
> 
> Edit: Apparently I've given you too much rep lately.


I get that a lot


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

make sure your take *at least *30 monks to push it


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> I get that a lot


It's the dancing Hobbes. It hypnotizes us...


----------

